# Swarm cell



## QueenlessDrone (Nov 30, 2015)

1st Year beek to start off with. I inspected my hive and found what I "think" is the start of a swarm cell on the side of my top bar comb. It is still in the cup stage. I went through the entire hive but only found the 1? The bees are Italian. Tomorrow I will snap a pic of it. Is this common for this time of year? I know the flow is on cause they are finally capping some honey.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes bees will make cups any time of the year open it up to see if there is a egg or small larva. Most cups will be empty but you have to be carefull at this time of year.


----------



## QueenlessDrone (Nov 30, 2015)

That is a queen cup right? I didn't see anything inside and its the only one in the entire hive.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

very normal behavior. no reason to fret unless there is a larvae inside


----------



## QueenlessDrone (Nov 30, 2015)

ruthiesbees said:


> very normal behavior. no reason to fret unless there is a larvae inside


Awesome thank you ruthie and dan! I was worried that I was about to lose my queen so late in the season and they have very little capped honey. Actually they just started to cap honey... Is there a reason for the queen cup?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

QueenlessDrone said:


> ... Is there a reason for the queen cup?


I think they do it for fun to make us nervous  Actually, I see it quite often in all of my topbar nucs and hives. Seems to be something they like to have around. Once you've seen "real" swarm cells on the topbar comb, the one or two they have on the combs will seem like nothing.


----------

